# Got a few with Jackback (PCOD)



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Princess Cloud O' Dust (PCOD) asked me to tag along with her to a gravel pit pond in search of a few slabs. This is the same pond she reported on last week where she and her friend were chased around the pond by a big gator. Well, I didn't see no damn alligator, but we did pick a few bass, bream, and crappie.

We clamped her new trolling motor on the back of a 10' jonboat, quite possibly the most tipsy boat EVER, especially when I had to pee. She was intent on showing ME how to catch fish in this pond, so Captain Jackback was in the driver's seat.

I commenced to kick her ass. Three slabs, a bass, and a big bull bluegill later, ALL caught by yours truly, called for a chair change. Seems she had trouble drinking her beer, smoking a cig, steering against the wind, and detecting the subtle bites of the crappie while sitting on her rod and it wasn't working for her.

After the chair change, she caught up rather quickly, and anchored our box o' fish with a fine slab of almost 15". The most productive technique was slow trolling a 2" white curlytail grub on a 1/16 oz jighead. We never found a concentration of fish, just picking one here and there. We ended the day with 9 fine slabs, 4 bass, and 2 big bluegills.

And speaking of ENDS, I snapped a pic of her end while she was farting in my direction. Thought y'all might like the pocket pattern. :no:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

And YES, she's gonna kill me.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL priceless ! Glad y'all brought some meat home.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

I am laughing my ass off, this reminds me so much of my fishing trips with my friend known as "princess 10 beers"


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice looking crappie



Bodupp said:


> And YES, she's gonna kill me.


Baahaahaaa, I gotta say...you got El Grande Cojones...for posting that pic!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Way too much fun! Do it every time you can! If your not havin fun your not doin it right!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*OK, nobody else sayung anything about the pocket so I'll--*

I'll just say, mighty nice pocket.


----------



## 1stjackback (Feb 26, 2017)

Bodupp said:


> Princess Cloud O' Dust (PCOD) asked me to tag along with her to a gravel pit pond in search of a few slabs. This is the same pond she reported on last week where she and her friend were chased around the pond by a big gator. Well, I didn't see no damn alligator, but we did pick a few bass, bream, and crappie.
> 
> We clamped her new trolling motor on the back of a 10' jonboat, quite possibly the most tipsy boat EVER, especially when I had to pee. She was intent on showing ME how to catch fish in this pond, so Captain Jackback was in the driver's seat.
> 
> ...


Well, aren't you cute! I knew I should have written the story but you had the pics and apparently I didn't know about all of them! So glad you haven't grown up yet BFF!


----------



## 1stjackback (Feb 26, 2017)

Bodupp said:


> And YES, she's gonna kill me.


Your right!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of fish ! Y'all did pretty good.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh hell.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Slabbssssssssssssss


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I just wanna see the lumps on your head after she found this thread!!! hahaha nice haul of crappie!!!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice!


----------

